# Hello, new owner



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Just purchased a new Chausson Welcome 17, 2007 model, still sitting in the showroom. Got a good discount.

Looking forward to receiving it in a week or so, in the mean time, thought I would have a quick search for a forum, and found myself here!

My name is Gary, 28 year old. Married to Claire, have a 10 year old son, 3 cats, and a king charles called Basil.

Will be good to talk with you,

Gary.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Hello*

Hello Gary & Co.,

Welcome to the very addictive forum.

Trev.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Welcome Garry and Family to the forum, from an other Edinburgh member

Stewart


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

thanks Trev and Stu. Can't wait on arrival of our motorhome, currently half way through a week long break in the mazda bongo...not comfy or spacious 

Gary.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Gary, Claire, may as well say hello because you are going to be spending a lot of your life reading this forum from now on, very addictive even without a motorhome, welcome.
Norman.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

hello and welcome to the site from a fellow king charles owner, mines called Tizzie

bet you are excited and cant wait to pick up your new motorhome, wishing you many happy travels

Anne


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello and welcome


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Cheers Rislar


----------



## GWENNIE (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Gary, Claire & family,
Hope you have many happy journeys in your new motorhome. Lovely part of the world you are in.
We toured around Scotland for 10 days end July/ August hope to be back soon.
Helen


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Gwennie 

We are really looking forward to it. Currently on day 5 of our Mazda Bongo tour if Devon and Cornwall, and we are dreaming about the difference a proper motorhome is going to make.


We have vowed to spent a minimum of one night away per week, as well as all the other longer holidays we will use her for. Want to use it a lot, as leaving it in the drive seems wasteful of the hard earned pennies used to buy it.

Thanks for the kind welcome everyone 

Gary.


----------

